# Weekly competition 2012-22



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R U2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R'
*2. *F2 R2 F' R F2 R U R U
*3. *R2 F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R' U2
*4. *F U R2 U R' F2 U F
*5. *R' U F' U' R U F' R2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U2 F' R2 F' U L' R2 U2 F R2 F'
*2. *R' F2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L R2 U L B L' D' R' D' L' D R2
*3. *F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B R B2 U2 L2 F' L' B U
*4. *R F2 D L2 F' L2 U2 D2 F' U B2 R2 U L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2
*5. *U2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' L R2 U R' D2 B D' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Fw D Fw' F Rw Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw D' U2 Fw2 Rw' B Fw F' D' Fw' F2 D2 F D Rw' R2 Uw2 B F Rw2 F' U2 L B' Fw' F L R' F' U2 R2
*2. *Fw F' D Fw D2 L2 Fw U Fw2 F R B' D U2 Rw2 B2 Fw U' F2 Rw Uw2 B' L Rw2 R' Fw L' Rw' Fw2 L' Fw2 U B2 Fw2 R' F2 R2 Uw Fw' D
*3. *Uw' Rw D Uw2 B2 R' Fw2 D R U2 Rw Fw' L R' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw L2 Rw R U Rw2 D2 U L' U R2 F Uw' F U L' R B2 U' R' B D
*4. *R D2 L Fw' R' U' Fw' F' D' L Fw2 F2 L' D' Uw' F U' B F2 Rw' Uw2 U' B2 L' R2 D' Uw B D2 Uw2 L2 F2 U B' R' D U' Rw2 R2 F'
*5. *U' Fw' D U' B D L Rw2 R F R U' B2 L' Rw R2 B2 Fw Uw2 F D2 F L2 Fw' F2 U' Rw R' Uw B2 R2 D2 B' Rw D' Uw2 U' F' U L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw2 L' F R2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 U' Bw' Lw Rw R' U2 Lw' B' Rw F' L2 F D' Lw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 F' L' F2 D' L2 U2 Bw' L' U2 Lw B2 Fw' D2 L2 R Uw' U2 B Fw2 F2 R Uw Lw Rw Dw2 L2 U B' Fw2 Uw L2 R2
*2. *Dw2 F2 Rw' Fw U' Rw' R B2 Uw' R D Lw' D Bw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' U R' Bw' L' B2 Rw' D' U Fw2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U L' Rw Fw' Dw' Uw2 B' Fw' F R2 Dw2 U' Lw Rw2 F U Rw2 Fw2 L R' Uw F2 Lw2 R2 Dw' U2 B2 Fw L2 Rw
*3. *Fw' Lw' D2 Lw F' U2 L2 Fw2 D L2 Dw2 Bw2 R Uw Bw' Rw2 R' Uw Fw F R2 D' B Lw2 Dw Lw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D' Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw' F L Fw2 R Fw F2 U' F' U2 L2 Lw D Bw R F' Rw2 R D Bw D' U2 Rw2 Bw' U2 F2 Dw
*4. *Uw2 F Uw' Rw2 D' Uw Lw D' Uw2 F U' Rw' R' Dw Bw F' Dw' U2 Bw F L Lw2 R' D2 Lw' Fw2 F' D' Dw' Fw R2 Uw' U' B2 Rw D Bw Dw Lw' F2 Rw' Bw Rw B F' Rw Uw' B2 D Dw Uw Lw2 Rw' F' L Lw2 F' Rw' Fw F'
*5. *Rw2 Uw2 Bw D' B2 D U' F' D R2 Bw Rw2 Bw L' B' L B' Uw Rw' F2 Dw Rw D' Uw Fw' Dw2 F2 Dw' B2 Bw F2 L Dw' L Rw' B2 F L' Lw' Rw D2 Bw Lw2 D' Dw2 L2 Dw' L2 D' Lw U B Fw2 F2 Rw D U2 Rw B Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 3U U L2 2L 3R R 2U' B' 3F D F 2D' 2B D2 U' F2 D' R2 3F2 2L' 2B' U 2L' 2U2 F' R' U2 L' D' 2R' 3U2 B D' 2D B2 2B2 2L 2D 3U F' L2 2L' R' F2 2U 2R F' 3U' 3F' 3U' U' R' 2D L 3R 2R R' 2U L' 3R2 D U 2L2 2U F2 2R' 2U 3R D
*2. *2L2 B D2 2D2 2L 3U' B 2D2 3F2 2D' 3U' 2U2 R' D' 2U F D' 3U B2 3F' 2F2 2U2 2F' 3U' 2U' 2L2 3R 3U2 U2 F' 3R2 D2 U L U 2B2 2F' F' U2 3R B 2L R B2 F L2 2D' U' F 2U2 2L2 3F 3U 2U2 3F' 3U B' F' R2 2F D' R' 2F2 L 2R2 R 2D2 2R 2F' F
*3. *3F' R 2B' 2D' 2U' U' B' 2B F2 2U' 2L D' 2R2 B2 2R R' 2B 2F' F' 2R 3F' 3R2 2B 3F' 2L' F2 3R 2D2 B U2 2B' F R' 2D' B' 3F2 U' 3R B' 3U 2R2 B2 2B' 3R 2U' U2 2B 2L' 2U 2B 2R2 3F 2L2 2D' 3R 3F 2R2 3U L 2B F L 2L 2R2 B' 3F F 2L 3R 2D'
*4. *D' 2L2 D 3F2 F 3U U' 3R B' L2 2B L 2L F2 3R' 3F 2R' B2 2B2 L' 3U2 F L' R2 U' 2B' U' 3R2 F 3U R 3U L 2R2 B' 2D' 2R2 R 2D2 2F' R 3F2 F U2 B' 2F 3U 2F2 2L' 2R' 2B2 3F 2R' U 2R' D2 2U R' 3F2 3U' B 3R U L' 3R 2R2 F' L' 2F L2
*5. *2R' 3U' 2U' B2 2U2 L 3R' 3F' 2D' 2B2 3F2 L' R2 2U' L 2L U' L2 D 2F2 2U2 2B 2F2 3R2 3F' 3R' 3F' 2F L' 3R' R 2B L2 B' 3R 3F 2U 2B F' 2L 2U 3F F 2R' 3F2 D' U2 2L2 U 3R2 B 2B2 2R2 2B D B L 2R2 2B2 3F2 U2 2F' D2 3R 2B 2D F2 2R2 3F' 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' U2 3F F' 2D' 3D 3L2 3R 2D2 2U U' 2R2 U' 2F' 2R 3B2 2D' U' 2R' R 3B' 3D B2 L 2L2 3R' 3F 3R F 2R' R 2F2 D 2D2 U L F2 3U 2L D' 3B2 3L' 3F2 D 3D' 3F 2L' F2 L' 2L' 3R 3B2 3L' 2F2 D2 U 2L2 3B' 2L' 3L R 3B2 L 2F2 3U2 2B R 3U2 2F' F2 2U' 2B2 3R 2D' L2 U' L' 2L2 2U 3L B' 2L' 2D' 3R2 3F' 3U' 2R D2 U' 3L U' B 3U' 3L' 2B' 2L' 2R 3F' D2 3R
*2. *2F F' D2 2D' U 3B' 2L2 3U 3R' 2B2 3B' 3F' 2F 3L2 3F2 D' 2D2 U 2F F2 D' 2F2 2D2 3F L2 2L 3R2 B L' R 3B2 2F' F 2U' R 2B' 2F' 3R R U' 3L' 2D 2R2 R U2 L2 R2 D B' D U' B 3R2 B' 3R2 U F' D2 3D' 3F' 2F 3D' 3R' D' 3U' 2U' B2 2B' 3F' 2U 3L2 F D2 2D' 3D2 2U 2L2 3B2 3F' L U 2B2 2U' 2R2 2D2 2L 2D 3D2 U R B' 2U2 L 2L F2 U2 3R' 2R 3D' 3U
*3. *2F2 F 2D 3D 3L B' 2F 2R2 D2 2U U2 3L2 3R' 2R' B' 3B' 3U2 2L2 3R2 B 3B 2F2 3U 2L' 3D' 2U' B' F' 2L2 3D 3U L' 3L2 2B' 3B 3R2 3F2 F 3D 3F 2L2 3B2 3F 2F 3D U 2B2 L' F2 3D2 3L R 2U' 3L2 R2 3U 2B L R' D 3U2 3B2 3F' 2F2 F' D' 3U' 2U' 2L' D2 2R2 F2 D2 2R' U2 2L2 D2 U2 2F' D2 2L2 B' 2R' D' 3D 2R 3F 3D 2R 3D 2U2 F 2U2 3B' 2D2 3B R 3F2 2D F'
*4. *B2 3D2 B2 2U 3F2 3L 3B2 2L' R' B' 3F' R2 U F2 D' 2U' 3L2 2U R B 2B' 2F' 3U2 U' F' 2U U F2 2D' 2U' 3B 3L2 2U2 L 3U' 2B2 3D 3U2 U2 L2 3R' F2 L2 U B D 3D 3R 3B2 3L B' 3F' 3U' U2 3L2 2D 3F2 2U2 3R B2 D B' 3B' 2R2 3U2 U 2F2 D' 3D2 2U' B' D2 B' 2B 3D2 2R' 3B2 F' 2L2 R F 3U B2 3D2 2L2 3F' 3R 3D 3R2 B 2R' B2 2L2 2R R' 3D' R' F2 2U U
*5. *2D L' 3R' F' 3D2 2B 3L2 2R F2 L2 2U' U 3B L2 2F R2 F' 3U' 2U' B2 3F2 R2 2B2 F2 2U2 2L2 U' L 3L U2 2B2 2U B F2 L R 3D2 R F2 3D' B' 3L U2 R2 D' 2B L 2D2 2L2 B2 3B D2 2F2 F' 3R F2 2U2 3B L' 2L' 2B2 2D' 2U' B' L' R' F' 3D2 R' 3B' R' 2F' 3U' 2U' L 2L2 R' 2D 3F' L 3D' 2R2 2D F 2R2 2D2 3D F 3U L' F 3D' 2B2 U L2 3R2 2R2 U2 L U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R U' F U' F2 U F2 U
*2. *F' U' R' F2 U2 F' U R2 F' U'
*3. *U' R F' R2 F' R2 U F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L D2 U' B' D' L' F2 L2 F L'
*2. *U' L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D U2 R D' B D L D' F2 L D' L
*3. *U2 D2 L2 F R' B L2 U' D' R' D2 F2 R B2 L D2 B2 R F2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L' Rw' B2 Fw U2 R F2 D B' D L U' L' D2 Fw2 D Fw L2 R2 Fw D' Uw' F' U2 Rw' D' L' R' D2 Rw R' D Fw Rw D2 Rw' B' F' Rw'
*2. *L B' D' L B' R2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw2 U' Rw R' F' U2 Fw' F' L2 B' Uw' B' D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 U B' L' B' D' Uw Rw B2 D2 Fw' D' L B2 Fw' F2
*3. *F' L2 Rw2 D L2 D Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw L2 R B2 Fw F' L Rw F2 D L2 B' L Uw2 B2 F L' Rw2 U Fw D2 F D L' Rw2 R' D' L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw R2 U Lw2 Uw2 U' Bw D' Uw' Rw D2 L F' U2 Bw2 F2 L' Lw' R2 Uw2 U Fw R B Lw2 B2 R' Bw2 F2 Lw Rw' Dw' Uw B' Dw2 B' Lw' B2 Lw' U L R' Bw2 D Rw R B' Bw' F Lw2 D B2 Bw F2 Rw' Uw2 B' Bw D' Fw
*2. *L Uw U' F Rw2 R' D' Fw D Lw' Rw2 U Rw Dw2 Uw L2 Bw' L D Bw' Uw' L2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw2 L' Dw U2 B2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 B' Lw B2 Bw' Fw2 F Lw Rw2 Fw' Dw U B' Bw2 Dw U2 Lw2 F2 R2 Dw' Lw Rw Uw Fw F Lw'
*3. *L' Dw' F' Rw' Dw2 U' Bw' Rw2 R2 Bw Fw' F' D2 Bw Fw2 D' B U2 L Fw U B' Bw2 F Lw D' U2 Bw2 L R2 F' Dw' Uw2 Lw' R D Dw Uw' B2 F U' Lw2 Dw Lw' Bw' Dw B2 U' Bw' Dw2 B Rw D' Uw U L' R' Dw Bw2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 D 3F2 2R 2F2 F 2U2 U F L2 U' B 3F' F2 3R B 3F 3U B' 3F' 2F2 R2 B 3R2 R 2F' D 3R 2D2 3R2 2F' 2U2 B2 2D2 3U' 2U2 2B 2L' 3R 2R' 2D 2L2 2B 3R 2B' 3F' 2F2 D 2B 2F L' R' D' 2L2 2B U2 B 3F 2F' F2 L2 3R R' D2 B' 2L2 3U2 L D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 2F' D B R2 3F 3D' F2 2L 2D2 2B' 3D2 F' 3D' 3R 2B' 3U 2R2 B' U' 2L B2 2L2 3L R2 3U' B2 3F2 2U2 2L' D 2L2 2R D' 2D2 U2 2B' D 2L' D' 3D2 3U2 3F 3L' 3R' R F 2R2 2B2 3L' 3U2 2U2 B 3B 2F' F' 3D2 B 3F2 3D' 3U' 2R U F D L' 3F2 2U' L 3R2 3F 2F R2 2D' 3D 2B F2 R2 3U2 3F 3L' 3R' 3B 2D2 3F 3R2 2D2 2U F L2 3B D' 3U2 2B D2 B2 3B 3F' 2L2 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' B' D B D' L U2 L' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U D2 R2 D'
*2. *D L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 L2 D' L2 U' B' R' F R2
*3. *L U' D2 F B D R F L' B U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R'
*4. *F2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' L R' U B' F' D F' R B'
*5. *D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' R F2 R D2 U' L' D B D' R U F2 U2 F2
*6. *F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 B' L2 D B L' R2 B' D2 F' U'
*7. *B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B' D B' U2 F2 L' B U L'
*8. *D' R' L F2 U' R B' L' B R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D
*9. *U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L' U2 F2 D' F U2 R2 D R'
*10. *F' L F R2 B R' F U' R U2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2
*11. *F2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 U' L2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 U B' R D'
*12. *U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' F R B' D' F2 L R' F
*13. *B2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 D R2 U2 B' D F'
*14. *R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 R B2 R D2 F' L' F' D R2 F L2 F L
*15. *F2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 R U2 R U' F2 U2 L2 R' F' L2 D' L U'
*16. *D' R' F U' L F' L' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2
*17. *F2 D R2 D L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B' L2 R' U' L' B F' D U2 F
*18. *R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F' L D' U F R' B F2 L B2
*19. *D R2 B' L F2 L' U D2 R D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R L2 D2 R U2 D2 B2
*20. *F' U B' R U2 R2 U' L' D' L F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 B' R2 B'
*21. *R2 B' U' R D2 R2 B' R2 L F R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 B
*22. *R' F2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F R U B D F2 D L' D R'
*23. *B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U L U' L' B' R U B R U L'
*24. *B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R B L R2 D U B' U B' F
*25. *R2 U' B R U D2 L D2 F D' R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B R2
*26. *U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F R U' R' D' R D L' R
*27. *R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B R B F' D' U' B' F2 L' B
*28. *B' R D' F2 U2 L' F R' U' B L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2
*29. *B L' F2 D' B2 R2 L B' L' F R2 F' B2 R2 F D2 B D2 B' U2
*30. *U' R2 U D2 B' U2 R L' B R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B' R2 B' F' D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B R D2 B U' F2 D2 R D B' D'
*2. *L2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 B U' B U' F' U L D L
*3. *R2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' U2 L2 U' L2 B' R' B' F2 U'
*4. *B2 D' U2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R' D L2 D2 B' R' B' U' L R'
*5. *D2 B2 L2 B D2 F L2 D2 B' D F D2 B2 L B U F R U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 L D' L' D F' D2 L B L'
*2. *U2 B' D F2 B2 D R D F' D2 R L' U2 R2 B2 R B2 R' D2
*3. *F2 D2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' L' U' B R
*4. *D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 F D' L' R' D R2 F2 U2 F L' B'
*5. *U2 R D2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 B D' F2 D F U' B2 R B' D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' B' F' D' U R' U2 B' F2 U2
*2. *D' F2 U' L2 D L2 R2 F2 D U2 L' R' D' F' D B' U R2 U' R
*3. *F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 R D2 U' B L F U' L' F' D
*4. *U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B L' F' R D' B' L2 U2 B' F2
*5. *F2 L B' L' F2 D2 B L D B D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' F' L F U L U2 F D L2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U F' U2 R' U R' U2
*3. *R2 U2 L B' R' F U2 D R F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 U'
*4. *B D' L Rw U L2 Rw R' D2 Uw L U L' D2 U' R' Fw2 F' U Fw2 L Rw2 R F2 Rw' R' Uw R2 Fw2 Rw' R Fw Rw U' B Fw F2 R2 Uw' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R' U R U2 F' U F'
*3. *U2 F L2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D L F' U R2 B U2 R' D' B
*4. *B' U F' D2 Uw F2 Rw D' Uw Fw' U Fw Uw' B2 Fw2 L Uw R2 F2 D B' F2 D2 B' L' R Uw2 L2 R Uw2 R' B2 Fw' F2 Rw B R' D U R2
*5. *D' Dw L2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' Rw2 D2 Bw L2 Dw2 B' Bw F D L Dw2 B F' Uw L B U2 Lw Dw' B2 Fw Dw Fw2 R2 Fw D2 Bw2 Fw Dw Uw' Bw F' Rw Fw2 L Uw2 F D' Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw' Lw Rw2 U' Bw Lw' U2 B L2 Uw L2 Bw' Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' B U L B U' r b
*2. *U' L B L U' L R U l' b u'
*3. *U B R' B' L U R l' r b' u'
*4. *L R' U' B R U B' L' r b u'
*5. *L R B U L U' R r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) /
*3. *(4, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (-1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R D U' D R D L D'
*2. *D' L' R' D U D' U' D'
*3. *U' R L R' L D'
*4. *D L R U' L' D U D'
*5. *U' L' D' U' R U L' R D'


----------



## Tao Yu (May 29, 2012)

2x2: (2.40), 3.02, 2.54, (6.72), 2.73 = 2.76 yay finally something good again
3x3: (15.38), 11.14, 10.67, 11.47, (9.90) = 11.09 yay
2BLD: 27.86, DNF(22.65), DNF(19.05) = 27.86
OH: (22.24), 26.22, 25.38, 23.04, (27.79) = 24.88
234Relay: 1:15.85
3BLD: 2:15.03, DNS, DNS = 2:15.03
FMC: 32 moves 


Spoiler



x2 R' F' R F' D' B U2 B' F U2 L' U' L D' R U2 R' B' U B R U' R' F R U' R' F' L' U L U'

x2 R' F' R F' D' B U2 B' F U2 L' U' L D'//double keyhole xcross
R U2 R' B' U B//F2L 1 
R U' R' //F2L 2 
F R U' R' F' L' U L U'//1LLL


----------



## Sillas (May 30, 2012)

*3x3:* (18.31), 17.89, 17.96, (15.17), 15.78 = 17.21
*3x3 OH:* (37.71), 33.30, (27.73), 30.24, 28.82 = 30.79


----------



## JianhanC (May 31, 2012)

2x2: 6.57, 5.27, 9.77, 8.79, 5.67 = 7.01
3x3: 15.42, 18.16, 14.19, 12.52, 16.31 = 15.31
4x4: 1:03.41, 1:12.91, 1:09.74, 1:05.55, 1:09.15 = 1:08.15 either Dayan springs are terrible in SS 4x4s or my tensions are really off.
5x5: 1:41.79, 1:45.77, 1:44.77, 1:42.30, 1:44.72 = 1:43.93 messed up all my tensions
3x3 OH: 25.46, 25.01, 25.56, 23.08, 30.45 = 25.34
2-4: 1:16.38 o_o
2-5: 3:19.82
Megaminx: 1:30.81, 1:18.88, 1:15.92, 1:17.67, 1:27.24 =1:21.26

Hope I don't get crap like this this weekend.


----------



## Reprobate (May 31, 2012)

2x2 - 12.02, 18.31, (11.26), (19.29), 11.75) = 14.03
3x3 - 60.30, (75.47), 52.39, (52.08), 62.23 = 58.31
4x4 - (3:35.32), 3:31.33, 3:06.95, (2:54.03), 3:14.66 = 3:17.65
5x5 - (4:30.04), 5:20.80, (5:46.17), 5:10.96, 5:23.52 = 5:18.43
6x6 - 9:47.72, (10:37.25), (7:55.58), 8:43.20, 9:14.44 = 9:15.12
7x7 -15:043.34, 14:47.53, (16:11.38), (14:28.00) = 14:58.41
2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay - 4:50.32
2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5 Relay - 9:48.77


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 1, 2012)

EDIT: Times moved to odderen.dk instead


----------



## gamegazerock (Jun 1, 2012)

square-1 : (24.99), 16.82, (9.29), 21.29, 16.53 = 18.21
9.29 EP skip


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 1, 2012)

3X3: 27.33, (33.20), 28.68, (27.01), 27.76 = 27.92


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 1, 2012)

2x2x2: (13.19), 12.90, 11.25, 8.50, (6.87) = 10.88
3x3x3: 29.03, 29.84, (38.08), (26.42), 31.89 = 30.25


----------



## balloon6610 (Jun 2, 2012)

3x3 : 17.75, (16.37), (19.79), 19.74, 16.96 = 18.15
4x4 : (2:05.13), 2:04.00, (1:54.82), 1:58.48, 2:04.23 = 2:02.24
3x3 OH : 45.13, (38.76), 43.93, 40.82, (53.82) = 43.29


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 2, 2012)

mine solves are better than the solves of the second place...why his avg is better than mine?
its bug...


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Jun 2, 2012)

Pyraminx: 6.28, (4.94), 5.56, 5.59, (6.31) = 5.81
Master magic: 2.17, (1.83), (2.19), 1.96, 1.86 = 1.99


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler: FMC - 34



Scramble : B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' F' L F U L U2 F D L2 U 
Solution : R' B2 D F2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 D' F L2 F' L2 D2 L D L D L2 D L' D' B' L B D L2 U' L D' L' U L 

R' B2 D F2 R2 F2 R U2 // 2x2x3
L2 D' F L2 F' // makes the two remaining pairs
L2 D2 L D L D // F2L-1
L2 D L' D' B' L B D *L' D'* // Leave 3 corners
*D L'* U' L D' L' U L // Niklas



Now this is what I call an average solve for me.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 3, 2012)

3x3FM: 44


Spoiler



*Scramble:* B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' F' L F U L U2 F D L2 U

B D R’ F’ D F U2 F’ L F’ L’ F2 
z2 U R U2*R U y R’ F R F’ U F y'
F’ U F U+R U R’ (36)

+R2 U’ L’ U R2 U’ L U
*U’ L’ U R’ U’ L U R

*Solution:* B D R’ F’ D F U2 F’ L F’ L’ F2 (12) 2x2x3
z2 U R U L’ U R’ U’ L U R2 U y R’ F R F’ U F y’ (29) 3º pair 
F’ U F U R2 U’ L’ U R2 U’ L U R U R’ (44)


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2012)

*2X2*: 3.13
3.22, 3.09, 3.09, 3.20, 3.02


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 4, 2012)

*Accomplishment :*

_I BEAT MIKE HUGHEY AT MATCH THE SCRAMBLE._

By a mere _two seconds_. It just really clicked for me tonight. I'm glad I beat this goal so quickly after I set it because this is the first time I've ever set out to specifically beat another person and I felt weird about it


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 4, 2012)

3x3 BLD:
1:17.93, 1:24.76, 1:28.93 = 1:17.93

uber slow execution. 0_0


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I BEAT MIKE HUGHEY AT MATCH THE SCRAMBLE.


 
Congratulations! And you're welcome that I made it really easy for you by having such a bad week this week with it.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 4, 2012)

Daniel Liamitz said:


> IMAGE
> 
> mine solves are better than the solves of the second place...why his avg is better than mine?
> its bug...



It seems that it is counting the DNF as the lowest time, so his 19.65 ends up in his average. Odder needs to check that out.

EDIT: upon some quick investigation, I found that the issue is only with OH (as far as I can tell)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> It seems that it is counting the DNF as the lowest time, so his 19.65 ends up in his average. Odder needs to check that out.
> 
> EDIT: upon some quick investigation, I found that the issue is only with OH (as far as I can tell)


 
No, it has happened to me in 5x5 too.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations! And you're welcome that I made it really easy for you by having such a bad week this week with it.


 
Thank you, sir. Let's see about next week, hmm?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2012)

Results: same top trio in the same order for the fourth week in a row .
Congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike and mycube!!

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.57 yoinneroid
 2.63 AustinReed
 2.76 Tao Yu
 2.94 alfacuber
 2.99 Daniel Liamitz
 3.13 emolover
 3.55 CuberMan
 3.66 rickcube
 3.82 mycube
 3.84 Odder
 3.86 cuberkid10
 4.17 Maxelino
 4.36 Skullush
 4.51 riley
 4.67 Jaycee
 4.81 BlueDevil
 4.83 dinostef
 5.03 okayama
 5.08 thatkid
 5.31 brandbest1
 5.46 uyneb2000
 5.49 FinnGamer
 5.99 jaysammey777
 6.08 comamycube
 6.14 zaki
 6.30 Noahaha
 6.85 MeshuggahX
 7.01 JianhanC
 7.18 Divineskulls
 7.58 Mike Hughey
 7.64 Alcuber
 7.80 Mikel
 8.07 Schmidt
 8.92 Kenneth Svendson
 9.08 Jenscold
 10.88 Zaterlord
 14.03 Reprobate
 14.50 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.69 yoinneroid
 10.05 alfacuber
 10.75 CuberMan
 10.82 dinostef
 11.09 Tao Yu
 12.25 Daniel Liamitz
 12.31 mycube
 12.93 rickcube
 13.47 riley
 13.56 cuberkid10
 13.73 Skullush
 13.89 brynt97
 15.31 JianhanC
 15.76 zaki
 16.26 uyneb2000
 16.29 Odder
 17.06 BlueDevil
 17.21 Sillas
 17.68 Divineskulls
 17.81 Jaycee
 18.15 balloon6610
 18.30 jaysammey777
 18.43 MeshuggahX
 18.54 comamycube
 18.60 Kenneth Svendson
 19.21 Krag
 19.25 FinnGamer
 19.27 Mikel
 19.34 Kamil Fiedoruk
 19.54 Jenscold
 20.90 Perff
 22.90 Mike Hughey
 23.33 brandbest1
 23.68 Noahaha
 24.03 uvafan
 24.38 Alcuber
 24.78 thatkid
 26.80 Schmidt
 27.92 Outsmash
 30.25 Zaterlord
 38.08 hfsdo
 42.39 hcfong
 43.38 MatsBergsten
 58.31 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(31)

 38.76 yoinneroid
 49.69 alfacuber
 49.98 CuberMan
 53.30 zaki
 53.82 rickcube
 55.80 mycube
 56.13 AustinReed
 57.18 Daniel Liamitz
 57.57 cuberkid10
 1:03.08 dinostef
 1:05.14 Divineskulls
 1:06.26 riley
 1:08.15 JianhanC
 1:08.59 Odder
 1:08.61 angham
 1:10.12 Jaycee
 1:12.62 Maxelino
 1:16.22 Skullush
 1:21.08 comamycube
 1:26.86 MeshuggahX
 1:27.53 jaysammey777
 1:29.99 BlueDevil
 1:30.65 Mike Hughey
 1:31.16 FinnGamer
 1:32.96 Noahaha
 1:38.31 Kenneth Svendson
 1:39.95 Mikel
 2:02.24 balloon6610
 2:18.73 Schmidt
 2:33.89 MatsBergsten
 3:17.65 Reprobate
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:16.06 yoinneroid
 1:37.46 zaki
 1:43.93 JianhanC
 1:52.21 dinostef
 1:54.88 AustinReed
 1:55.02 mycube
 2:12.23 riley
 2:16.92 Skullush
 2:24.95 Daniel Liamitz
 2:36.98 Mike Hughey
 2:55.51 Mikel
 2:56.03 MeshuggahX
 2:57.59 jaysammey777
 3:00.52 Kenneth Svendson
 3:20.84 FinnGamer
 4:36.05 Schmidt
 5:18.43 Reprobate
 5:37.80 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaycee
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:29.79 mycube
 3:47.08 AustinReed
 5:00.44 Mike Hughey
 5:39.42 jaysammey777
 5:40.93 CuberMan
 6:41.44 Kenneth Svendson
 9:15.12 Reprobate
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:28.35 mycube
 6:52.47 AustinReed
 7:07.62 Mike Hughey
 8:53.19 jaysammey777
11:59.03 Mikel
14:44.65 Reprobate
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
 DNF Odder
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 15.87 yoinneroid
 19.74 Odder
 20.45 CuberMan
 20.98 Daniel Liamitz
 22.45 alfacuber
 23.49 brynt97
 24.41 Skullush
 24.88 Tao Yu
 25.04 mycube
 25.34 JianhanC
 27.95 dinostef
 28.51 zaki
 29.00 cuberkid10
 30.79 Sillas
 32.54 Jaycee
 33.28 jaysammey777
 35.40 riley
 36.47 MeshuggahX
 38.53 Noahaha
 39.16 Kenneth Svendson
 40.64 brandbest1
 42.43 Mike Hughey
 43.29 balloon6610
 45.23 Mikel
 45.89 thatkid
 46.85 Jenscold
 57.34 FinnGamer
 1:19.63 hfsdo
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:42.70 CuberMan
 1:46.43 Odder
 2:01.10 Mike Hughey
 2:01.10 yoinneroid
 2:15.23 Kenneth Svendson
 2:41.00 riley
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 10.37 CuberMan
 12.18 AustinReed
 20.12 Jaycee
 22.88 Mike Hughey
 22.89 jaysammey777
 27.86 Tao Yu
 28.55 Noahaha
 34.37 MatsBergsten
 36.30 yoinneroid
 41.91 riley
 46.77 cuberkid10
 1:02.34 mycube
 1:08.18 Mikel
 1:18.75 thatkid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:04.71 Noahaha
 1:09.43 yoinneroid
 1:09.77 Mike Hughey
 1:17.93 AbstractAlg
 1:30.64 MatsBergsten
 1:32.62 CuberMan
 1:54.21 Skullush
 2:15.03 Tao Yu
 2:24.25 Jaycee
 2:33.51 jaysammey777
 2:45.46 riley
 3:00.72 mycube
 3:46.92 MeshuggahX
 4:35.83 Odder
 5:28.30 brandbest1
 DNF Mikel
 DNF thatkid
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:37.50 MatsBergsten
 7:11.57 Mike Hughey
 9:35.49 CuberMan
 9:55.21 yoinneroid
 DNF Jaycee
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:54.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

24:31.50 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

8/8 (39:08)  yoinneroid
4/4 (17:08)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 7:57)  Jaycee
3/4 (14:51)  Noahaha
2/3 ( 8:57)  jaysammey777
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:04.72 jaysammey777
 1:16.06 Jaycee
 1:18.98 Mike Hughey
 1:51.81 Odder
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:13.11 Odder
 1:14.31 riley
 1:15.85 Tao Yu
 1:16.25 zaki
 1:16.38 JianhanC
 1:16.75 dinostef
 1:23.75 mycube
 1:27.81 Divineskulls
 1:28.70 Daniel Liamitz
 1:40.60 Jaycee
 1:47.82 BlueDevil
 1:49.18 MeshuggahX
 1:54.28 Mike Hughey
 1:54.75 jaysammey777
 1:54.88 Maxelino
 2:12.84 FinnGamer
 2:20.54 Noahaha
 3:01.88 Schmidt
 4:50.32 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:18.40 yoinneroid
 3:09.88 dinostef
 3:12.11 zaki
 3:19.82 JianhanC
 3:23.93 mycube
 3:52.68 riley
 4:12.02 Mike Hughey
 4:20.86 Jaycee
 4:35.30 jaysammey777
 5:02.88 MeshuggahX
 5:06.21 FinnGamer
 7:32.01 Jenscold
 9:48.77 Reprobate
*Magic*(9)

 0.84 brandbest1
 1.17 Maxelino
 1.43 Mikel
 1.53 riley
 1.63 BlueDevil
 1.70 SweetSolver
 1.73 Mike Hughey
 1.77 jaysammey777
 2.18 Noahaha
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.00 Kamil Fiedoruk
 3.00 dinostef
 3.31 Mikel
 3.33 brandbest1
 3.41 BlueDevil
 3.93 Mike Hughey
 4.44 riley
 4.83 jaysammey777
 DNF Noahaha
*Skewb*(5)

 7.69 Odder
 14.76 jaysammey777
 20.28 Mike Hughey
 22.01 Noahaha
 26.43 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 12.77 yoinneroid
 16.51 zaki
 17.95 Mike Hughey
 19.03 BlueDevil
 23.04 jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(23)

 4.44 rickcube
 5.81 Kamil Fiedoruk
 6.22 cuberkid10
 6.37 Maxelino
 6.89 yoinneroid
 7.67 AustinReed
 7.82 Alcuber
 8.01 zaki
 8.35 Daniel Liamitz
 9.41 BlueDevil
 9.44 comamycube
 9.95 Jaycee
 10.72 riley
 11.56 mycube
 12.13 uyneb2000
 13.38 Kenneth Svendson
 13.59 Mike Hughey
 14.48 jaysammey777
 15.16 brandbest1
 15.48 Schmidt
 15.94 Mikel
 16.40 dinostef
 33.71 Noahaha
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:20.01 dinostef
 1:21.26 JianhanC
 1:23.26 Divineskulls
 1:57.96 jaysammey777
 2:07.41 CuberMan
 2:19.45 AustinReed
 2:22.30 Daniel Liamitz
 2:23.51 mycube
 2:24.40 Skullush
 3:14.14 Mike Hughey
 DNF brandbest1
*Square-1*(8)

 18.21 gamegazerock
 30.65 yoinneroid
 38.37 BlueDevil
 45.07 Skullush
 49.35 Mike Hughey
 1:10.26 Mikel
 1:12.40 jaysammey777
 1:46.76 hfsdo
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 guusrs
26 okayama
32 mycube
32 Tao Yu
34 Jaycee
36 jaysammey777
39 Mike Hughey
44 jorgeskm
54 thatkid
55 brandbest1

*Contest results*

314 yoinneroid
275 Mike Hughey
256 mycube
243 jaysammey777
217 CuberMan
204 riley
196 Jaycee
196 dinostef
190 Daniel Liamitz
182 zaki
174 Odder
170 Tao Yu
160 JianhanC
160 AustinReed
158 Skullush
145 cuberkid10
145 alfacuber
129 rickcube
123 BlueDevil
115 Noahaha
111 Mikel
110 MeshuggahX
96 brandbest1
96 Kenneth Svendson
93 Divineskulls
86 Maxelino
80 FinnGamer
75 MatsBergsten
73 comamycube
64 uyneb2000
63 thatkid
63 brynt97
53 Kamil Fiedoruk
49 Sillas
46 Schmidt
45 Reprobate
45 balloon6610
43 okayama
41 Alcuber
36 Jenscold
35 emolover
22 Krag
21 angham
20 guusrs
19 AbstractAlg
17 Perff
17 hfsdo
13 Zaterlord
13 jorgeskm
13 uvafan
12 gamegazerock
9 Outsmash
6 hcfong
5 SweetSolver


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 5, 2012)

Oops - forgot to finish my 5x5 average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Thank you, sir. Let's see about next week, hmm?



You're on - I'll try to do better this time. Of course, as fast as you're improving, it probably won't be but a few more weeks at the most before you beat me consistently. All you need to do is get sub-1, and I suspect you'll be there soon.


----------

